# Información sobre el protocolo FBUS



## swimmercol (Mar 20, 2007)

hola amigos como estan..veran , acudo a ustedes porque necesito documentacion preferiblemente en español, pero si esta en ingles no importa acerca del protocolo de comunicacion llamado FBUS si mal no esoty que alguien em corrija porfavor, este protocolo supuestamente lo usan los celulares nokias para comunicarse en ello esta basado su funcionameinto....espero su valiosisima ayuda.....todo esto porque pretendo cotrolar un celular a travez de un microcontrolado 80c51  


gracias saludes desde colombia!!!


----------



## Apollo (Mar 20, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Tecnologías móviles.

Saludos


----------

